# Solved: New Samsung TV won't connect to Netgear Wifi



## jmh_120 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi everyone - going a little crazy as I finally received my new Samsung UE40ES6540 Smart tv (built in wifi) and cannot get it to connect to my NETGEAR DG834GT router. I was initially using WPA-PSK security with broadcast of my SSID and I've had no problems connecting my MacBook pro, iPad, iPhone and (old!) PC laptop. Even my HP printer works on the network.

I've tried taking security off (disabling it), adding in the MAC address of the TV to the setup access list (turning this on and off) with no luck. The TV finds the network with 4 bars no problem. I input the security password (I've done this about 10 times so I don't believe it is the password that is incorrect - and I am using caps when required). Ive even typed the details in manually (ie IP, DNS etc). I'm running out of options. I know that the router is pretty old - it is running the following:

Router Status;

Account Name	
Firmware Version	V1.03.23

ADSL Port
MAC Address	00:18:4D:3CF:61
IP Address	95.149.86.208
Network Type	PPPoA
IP Subnet Mask	255.255.255.255
Gateway IP Address	213.123.109.122
Domain Name Server	193.36.79.101
193.36.79.100

LAN Port
MAC Address	00:18:4D:3CF:60
IP Address	192.168.0.1
DHCP	On
IP Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0

Modem
ADSL Firmware Version	A2pB022c.d20e
Modem Status	Connected
DownStream Connection Speed	2272 kbps
UpStream Connection Speed	288 kbps
VPI	0
VCI	38

Wireless Port
Name (SSID)	Jen
Region	Europe
Channel	6
Wireless AP	Enabled
Broadcast Name	Enabled


Any help very gratefully received. thanks in anticipation.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post the network settings from the TV
IP address:
gateway:
Subnet:
DNS :

can we see an ipconfig /all from the OLD laptop 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jmh_120 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi

TV does not find any settings...they all come up as 0. It only displays the MAC address.


----------



## jmh_120 (Nov 4, 2012)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JENPCLAPTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-A1-32-71
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 26 April 2004 02:59:36
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 29 April 2004 02:59:36

Ethernet adapter Jen:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless WLAN 1450 Dual Band WLAN Mini-PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-96-AC-90-F0

These were the settings when my PC was connected via an Ethernet connection, not wifi. Do you need it with wifi on?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> not wifi. Do you need it with wifi on?


 no 
anyway of connecting the TV by ethernet at all?

try these settings on the TV 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.200
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8 and if a 2nd server required 8.8.4.4

what happens when you take the wireless security off the router - will the TV see the wireless - connect and show the obtained IP addresses ?


----------



## jmh_120 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for replying etaf. I've tried taking off security and there is no change. It still sees the network (and shows it does not have security) but will still not connect. I don't suppose it is because the TV only works with n channel wifi and my router is only up to g? I'll try your manual settings....

Okay - manual settings do not work either, sorry. I'll find an extension lead for the phone line and try to connect it via ethenet - I hope that there will be a hole for it!


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

I think the TV's wireless network adapter is bad. I'm sure it doesn't have only an 802.11n adapter. Nothing comes with just that. It would be 802.11b/g/n. Since everything else can connect to the network without a problem and the TV never worked, you should probably take it back while you can and get a replacement.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

user manual here
http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/model/UE40ES6540UXXU-downloads?isManualDownload=true#

The TV does have a LAN connection , also,


> This TV supports the IEEE 802.11a/b/g and n communication protocols.
> 
> Your TV supports only the following wireless network security protocols:
> --Authentication Mode : WEP, WPAPSK, WPA2PSK
> -- Encryption Type : WEP, TKIP, AES


----------



## jmh_120 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi

Ethernet connection works fine (from router) and I had a good internet connection, so it must be the wireless connection/router. I've even tried putting the security onto WEP to no avail. Updated the TV software just incase, but nothing still.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would go with *AtlasG * suggestion - that its faulty 
do you have any other wireless signals in the area and any unsecure ?


----------



## jmh_120 (Nov 4, 2012)

All the other local wifi signals are secure so I can't check :-(


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it maybe worth powercycling - last things i can think of 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jmh_120 (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay - I reset the router and played around with the channel. If I set channel 8, the TV connects to the LAN. I'm still trying to get it to connect to the internet, but it is one step further forward than I was before.


----------



## jmh_120 (Nov 4, 2012)

Im in!! Thanks for all your help. Channel 11 is set.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i wonder if you where on channel 12,13 or even 14 

in US only channels 1-11 are supported
then only Japan uses channel 14 
and the rest of world 1-13 

i wonder if that was the issue at all ?

as you are UK - would expect channels 1-13 available - but not sure about the TV adapter


----------



## jmh_120 (Nov 4, 2012)

It was on ch 6 before, not sure why!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

channel 6 is fine 

channel 1 and 6 and 11 do not overlap ,so they are usually the default 
to avoid interference with other signals in the area if possible

glad its all resolved now - a lot of hassle replacing TVs


----------



## jmh_120 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks very much for your help


----------

